# Seven Hells of San Francisco



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice little article on the event:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/bicycle/detail?entry_id=91771&tsp=1


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Allright, who is in?


----------



## z3phrn (Mar 19, 2011)

looks fun


----------



## carlineng (Jun 20, 2009)

My knees are in pain from just reading the route.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Seven meets three.*

25%, 30% gradients? That's going to be a challenge. I remember as a teen riding up Franklin near McAllister, and that's about a 15, or close to 20%. And I had my triple then. I've moved from the city since then, and haven't had much need for a triple, but may need to revert to one if I find myself climbing those hills.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

"Unless it rises up like a wall in front of you, it's a bump, not a hill."

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

Have a good time! I'll be in Montana, hopefully riding the Road to the Sky.

Some other time, outside of the event? that could work


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

Peninsula Ryan said:


> Have a good time! I'll be in Montana, hopefully riding the Road to the Sky.


Do you mean Going-to-the-Sun road in Glacier Nat'l Park? That's a great one.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

I was driving through the city the other day and came upon Kearny right above Broadway. Boy did that look like a wall. The city records it as having a 30% gradient! As I recall, Conti had to revert to a compact crank mated to a SRAM Apex 11-32 cassette, and he was riding the steepest mountain stage in the Giro with gradients in the 20's. His setup equates to lower gearing than a triple drivetrain (assuming a low 30-25 on the triple) The Kearny gradient is a whopping 30%, and but it's not even the steepest hill in the city, there's eight others steeper, hovering in the upper 30 percentile. "Wow", said the knees!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

can't we use mountain bikes?


----------



## z3phrn (Mar 19, 2011)

So... anyone do the extra credit?


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Video of the ride

Sorry about the loud breathing, you may want to turn down the sound and put on your favorite copyrighted music.

Turned out to be a very fun "no drop" ride that ran well past 4 hours. I had to cut it short after the Jones St. hill. I skip the Nob and Divisadero hills to get back in time.

This may be the last year for this ride due to the size of the group. I need a new pair of knees.


----------



## Ridity (Jul 24, 2011)

Great link - I just started working in the city and couldn't imagine going up those walls, errr hills.


----------

